# I hate to ask, but I could use your vote again.



## james on bass

I know it's a pain in the ass, but every vote helps. 

This is to get my band, *SnakeBite* a spot on the side stage at Lucknow's Music in the Fields this August. Opening for Dierks Bentley, Roadhammers, Gord Bamford among many others.

You can vote once daily. I'll probably keep bumping this one, so I apologize in advance. 

Thanks to all!

http://www.musicinthefields.ca/sepoy-saloon/


----------



## bluzfish

Voted. Good tune. Keep bumping to remind me to keep voting.


----------



## sulphur

So, just clicking on your vid to vote?


----------



## Adcandour

I clicked the video and hit the thumbs up, but it didn't change anything.


----------



## Chito

Yeah same here. Couldn't find where to vote.


----------



## james on bass

There should be voting bubbles at the end of all 5 videos.


----------



## Intrepid

Go to the bottom of the page and it lists all the bands. Just tick the box beside "Snakebite" and hit the vote button. I just voted and we're at 23 votes and in 5th place. Come on GC let's help a Forum Brother in this contest. I will vote everyday and I only ask for the VIP passes in return.


----------



## bluzfish

Intrepid! Such a mercenary!!!


----------



## james on bass

Intrepid said:


> Go to the bottom of the page and it lists all the bands. Just tick the box beside "Snakebite" and hit the vote button. I just voted and we're at 23 votes and in 5th place. Come on GC let's help a Forum Brother in this contest. I will vote everyday and I only ask for the VIP passes in return.


Not a problem - you're our "manager" that weekend aren't you?


----------



## puckhead

you've got some work to do. 70 votes behind now.
I'll vote every time I remember, so your bumping the thread will help


----------



## james on bass

puckhead said:


> you've got some work to do. 70 votes behind now.
> I'll vote every time I remember, so your bumping the thread will help


Thanks. The voting just opened 4 hours ago and will run for 2 weeks. We'll see how it all pans out.


----------



## Chito

Found it. The voting thing is in white so I didn't notice it. Good luck!


----------



## Intrepid

Gee, it would not let me vote today. When I tried to vote it stated "You Had Already Voted For This Poll. Poll ID #3". I will give it a try on my Wife's computer. Manager sounds great. Do I get a groupie? You're at 63 votes.







Loading ...

- - - Updated - - -

Success. You now have 64 votes and are in 4th place.


----------



## greco

So far, I have managed to vote twice.

Good Luck!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur

Ok, just voted.

Yesterday, it just showed the results where I voted.
Weird, because today I was able to vote, then I got the results, as it showed yesterday.

Yes, keep this bumped up James.


----------



## james on bass

Thanx, and I'll keep bumping. Looks like you can vote once every 24 hours, not by the calendar date.


----------



## Steadfastly

I'm guessing you could vote one time per day per computer, table & smart phone.


----------



## bluzfish

Aaaaand another vote!


----------



## Guitar101

I've been voting every day but we can't seem to get you any closer to the top. I did like your video though. Well done.


----------



## james on bass

Guitar101 said:


> I've been voting every day but we can't seem to get you any closer to the top. I did like your video though. Well done.


Thanks! We've got 2 weeks to pull closer. Really just hoping for second.


----------



## puckhead

yay, vote #100.
i think the Angel band must be asking on a bigger website


----------



## fredyfreeloader

Your performance is just as good as any of the others, but you have one major problem. Runaway Angel has a decided advantage, they have three aces up front, any time you stack the deck in a competition like this, three attractive females in short skirts will win. Men will always pay more attention to a group of good looking women. The first thing I noticed was the way they dress and I'm an old bugger. Now that said I'm not knocking the girls talent they definitely have lots of that. "MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD ALL PUT ON SHORT SKIRTS" and post a new video that might get more ladies voting for you. I voted earlier today and I'll add another on tomorrow. Good Luck.


----------



## james on bass

Yes, as soon as I saw Runaway Angel was involved, the best I hoped for was finishing in second. All 3 of them are quite successful solo recording artists with thousands of followers. Individually, I don't believe any of them would fit the criteria for this contest, but since the group with the 3 of them together is so new, they haven't had major success yet. Their album will be out right about the time this show in august.


----------



## Intrepid

Vote 111 and 112 are in. Sitting in 4th. That first place Band must have a lot of friends.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

Just added another vote


----------



## sadowsky13

votes, good luck


----------



## bluzfish

Here's another vote.


----------



## Adcandour

I.still.cant.find the f'n thing to vote.


----------



## james on bass

adcandour said:


> I.still.cant.find the f'n thing to vote.


About half down the page, after all 5 band's videos, there are 5 voting bubbles and then a "vote" button to the right. Pretty much have to hover over the vote button for it to light up.


----------



## Adcandour

Thanks. Got it.


----------



## Intrepid

At 307 and nipping at the heels of 3rd place.


----------



## james on bass

Thanks everyone! Truly appreciated! 

I still find it hard to believe that they picked these 5 bands from 15 finalists, and 3 of these posted covers for their videos.


----------



## guitarman2

james on bass said:


> I know it's a pain in the ass, but every vote helps.
> 
> This is to get my band, *SnakeBite* a spot on the side stage at Lucknow's Music in the Fields this August. Opening for Dierks Bentley, Roadhammers, Gord Bamford among many others.
> 
> You can vote once daily. I'll probably keep bumping this one, so I apologize in advance.
> 
> Thanks to all!
> 
> http://www.musicinthefields.ca/sepoy-saloon/


The lead singer for the band snakebite sounds like the singer from the country\rock band Blackhawk. The song even sounds like a Blackhawk song. Good sound.


----------



## james on bass

guitarman2 said:


> The lead singer for the band snakebite sounds like the singer from the country\rock band Blackhawk. The song even sounds like a Blackhawk song. Good sound.


Thanks. I loved BlackHawk. We actually had a radio program manager say that my harmonies sounded like BlackHawk - great compliment.


----------



## Intrepid

Now Sitting in a very strong third place.


----------



## bluzfish

And yet another daily vote. Movin' on up!


----------



## Intrepid

A very solid 3rd with 653 votes.


----------



## bluzfish

Are Intrepid and I the only ones voting here?? C'mon guys, give our GC brother some support!


----------



## greco

I voted again.


----------



## james on bass

Thanks. We caught up a bit, but second place is creeping ahead of us. We just need to finish 1 or 2, to play. 

Place your vote for SnakeBite. You don't have to register or give your email - it's easy and quick.

http://www.musicinthefields.ca/sepoy-saloon/

underneath the five videos are the voting buttons. Hover over the "vote" button if you can't see it.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

one more vote


----------



## sulphur

james on bass said:


> I know it's a pain in the ass, but every vote helps.
> 
> This is to get my band, *SnakeBite* a spot on the side stage at Lucknow's Music in the Fields this August. Opening for Dierks Bentley, Roadhammers, Gord Bamford among many others.
> 
> You can vote once daily. I'll probably keep bumping this one, so I apologize in advance.
> 
> Thanks to all!
> 
> http://www.musicinthefields.ca/sepoy-saloon/


I've been voting every day! 769 and counting...


----------



## guitarman2

james on bass said:


> Thanks. We caught up a bit, but second place is creeping ahead of us. We just need to finish 1 or 2, to play.
> 
> Place your vote for SnakeBite. You don't have to register or give your email - it's easy and quick.
> 
> http://www.musicinthefields.ca/sepoy-saloon/
> 
> underneath the five videos are the voting buttons. Hover over the "vote" button if you can't see it.


I can't see the voting button. I'm hovering but nothings showing.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

I managed one more vote today. just below the total votes is a vote button click once, then click on snakebite, then just above the total there is a vague square, hover and then click, that's what i've been doing and they add my vote on each time. Twice today, twice yesterday and some others previously.


----------



## puckhead

Angels are Runawaying with it, but 2nd is within reach!!


----------



## james on bass

puckhead said:


> Angels are Runawaying with it, but 2nd is within reach!!


Indeed. First would be nice, but we still get to play and hang out with a second place finish. If by chance we do get a spot, I think I should wear a Guitars Canada t-shirt.


----------



## bluzfish

Good you reminded me. Dang, now I have to go back a page to click the link.

http://www.musicinthefields.ca/sepoy-saloon/

There. That's better.

I'm sooo lazy...


----------



## Intrepid

At 937 and a solid 3rd and nipping at the heels of 2nd. Only about 400 votes behind. Come on let's vote a GC'er in the Top Two!


----------



## fredyfreeloader

I guess I voted to many times, now all I get is the total, no more vote button. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## bluzfish

Another daily vote!

"Karli June"... is that a stage name? If it is, it couldn't be more milquetoast cliche predictable boring cutesy country.

(heh, heh, just a little trash talk for the competition)


----------



## Guitar101

fredyfreeloader said:


> I guess I voted to many times, now all I get is the total, no more vote button. I'll try again tomorrow.


That happened to me a couple of days ago. Couldn't vote that day.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

Well they must have found out I'm old, mean, fat and ugly cause I still can't vote. Total shows up but no vote button 2 days in a row.


----------



## bluzfish

That's strange. It does only let me vote after 24 hours after my last vote, but the 'vote' button does still light up. It just tells me I already voted if I click it too early.

And being 'old, mean, fat and ugly' just makes you a 100% good old country boy! :sSig_busted:


----------



## james on bass

bluzfish said:


> Another daily vote!
> 
> "Karli June"... is that a stage name? If it is, it couldn't be more milquetoast cliche predictable boring cutesy country.
> 
> (heh, heh, just a little trash talk for the competition)


Yes, it is a stage name. She's a FB friend. Actually, so are 2/3 of the Angels. Pretty small, tight country scene here in Ontario.


----------



## puckhead

less than 300 out of second place.... come on peoples, get crackin!


----------



## Intrepid

We're at 1239 right now. Let's keep voting.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

I finally got to vote again after 48 hrs, lets keep them coming.


----------



## bluzfish

Another vote here.


----------



## Intrepid

Another 2 votes and a paltry 329 votes out of second place. Definitely nice momentum.


----------



## james on bass

Okay everyone - get your daily vote for *SnakeBite *in.

http://www.musicinthefields.ca/sepoy-saloon/

Thanks,
JoB


----------



## fredyfreeloader

Glad to see you're gaining ground on second place. I was going to vote again today but was cut off again, damn I wonder who sent them my picture, it probably scared the crap out of them so they said no more votes for him.


:sSc_eeksign: :sAng_scream:


----------



## fredyfreeloader

Hey guys Wake Up "Runaway Angel" picked up 500 votes yesterday. Where the hell are the GC votes, last night "Snakebite" was in second now they're back in third VOTE, VOTE, VOTE.


:sAng_scream: :sFun_dancing: :sFun_dancing: :sFun_dancing: :sFun_dancing:


----------



## bluzfish

Aw, man, I forgot to vote yesterday. Oh, well, it's easier for me to remember to do it first thing in the AM.

What really kills me is that I really do think Snakebite has the best tune, the best video and the best sound production. I'm not just voting for voting's sake.


----------



## sulphur

76 votes out of second...


----------



## james on bass

bluzfish said:


> Aw, man, I forgot to vote yesterday. Oh, well, it's easier for me to remember to do it first thing in the AM.
> 
> What really kills me is that I really do think Snakebite has the best tune, the best video and the best sound production. I'm not just voting for voting's sake.


Thanks bluzfish !!

We actually were in second place yesterday for quite a few hours. Woke up this morning back in 3rd place. We've got 'till Friday afternoon to make 1st or 2nd place stick.


----------



## Lincoln

only 16 votes away from second place!


----------



## Adcandour

You're close.


----------



## Intrepid

83 votes out of 2nd. We really have to make a big push right now. At 3371 votes. Come on people, let's vote.


----------



## bluzfish

44 more votes to 2nd!


----------



## bluzfish

james on bass said:


> Okay everyone - get your daily vote for *SnakeBite *in.
> 
> http://www.musicinthefields.ca/sepoy-saloon/
> 
> Thanks,
> JoB


I can't vote again until this afternoon but I thought I'd give this a bump to remind everyone to vote and vote often!


----------



## Intrepid

We need VOTES!


----------



## Noise Supply

I just found this thread, so I missed a few votes, but I will continue to vote as often as I can remember to.

In my opinion Snakebite deserves first place. I took a gander through all the videos. Snakebite has the tightest, most balanced, and solid sound. They're also playing an original tune (unlike a few others), and their style of country is more palatable for folks like me who aren't well-versed in country music. Plus I'm a sucker for a banjo, and I heard one. I'd give give second place to the Mike Ure Band (who are in fourth), so the ranking is totally out of whack from how I see it. 

I'll keep voting and crossing my fingers that more folks jump on board to vote as well.


----------



## Intrepid

Now in 2nd place by 37 votes. Keep them coming.


----------



## james on bass

Cool. In second by about 43 votes. Polls close at midnight EST. Second place is all we need. Thanks all!


----------



## bluzfish

They close today? I got my vote in earlier. Good luck James! The girls seem to have a large fan club.


----------



## Guitar101

Couldn't vote today but I'll try again later. 2nd place would be pretty sweet for you guys and you deserve it. It's hard to beat a pretty face let alone 3 of them.


----------



## james on bass

Damn it's close. Tied again. Karli June is putting up paid Facebook ads.


----------



## Intrepid

We are behind by 31 votes. We need more votes and quickly. Good luck to Snakebite. They really do have the best video in the bunch.


----------



## bluzfish

james on bass said:


> Damn it's close. Tied again. Karli June is putting up paid Facebook ads.


It just goes to show you - in the music biz, great talent is irrelevant, marketing is everything.

Vote for the best band of the bunch while you still can folks!


----------



## Lincoln

james on bass said:


> Damn it's close. Tied again. Karli June is putting up paid Facebook ads.


Honestly, your band is by far the best out of those 4.


----------



## james on bass

Just wanted to thank everyone for their support. Really, I was hoping to gain a couple of votes, but to see everyone rallying around was awesome!!!

It looks like we lost out by just over 100 votes, but haven't heard for certain yet. The server had issues last night just before midnight so they are tallying some votes and then will contact the bands.

Would have been a cool gig, but we still have a full summer of shows. By the time this event rolls around, our second single should be on the radio and there are a couple stations right near there that support us - might be funny for the event organizers to think to themselves that they almost had us.

Thanks again everyone - I'm very humbled by your support!!


----------



## bluzfish

Well, contests are great to win but I think success is inevitable for Snakebite anyway. It's a tough road but you guys seem to have the right stuff. I'll look forward to your next Edmonton show. Or maybe Vancouver. Let everyone know your itinerary for the near future.

After that, we'll just check Ticketmaster. :applouse:


----------



## puckhead

bluzfish said:


> Well, contests are great to win but I think success is inevitable for Snakebite anyway. It's a tough road but you guys seem to have the right stuff. I'll look forward to your next Edmonton show. Or maybe Vancouver. Let everyone know your itinerary for the near future.
> 
> *After that, we'll just check Ticketmaster*. :applouse:



Ticketmaster? after 15-20 votes in this sucker I'd hope to be on the guestlist :smiley-faces-75:


----------



## fredyfreeloader

You know it's going to be tough no matter who the competition is, but four good looking ladies in short skirts, a couple of your band members could have put on short skirts and high heels for the videos, you know front and center, make all the right moves, you might have made first place.


:sFun_cheerleader2: :sSc_eeksign: :sFun_dancing:


----------



## bluzfish

What clubs have you been frequenting these days fredy?


----------

